# cobra



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, i'm thinking about getting a cobra, i already have a WDB, gabby, copperhead and a white-lipped pitviper. does anyone have any advise to give? i'm a little bit reluctant about getting one for obvious reasons.
regards Craig


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

get some handling experience, with someone that can show you the ropes, I wouldnt want cobra without having some handling experience with one, its on my to get list in the future but not for a while yet, also getting a hatchling and getting used to working with it as it grows, also maybe not get a forest cobra or king:lol2:


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

lol point taken. thats what i was thinking. where are you based mate? i so want to build up on my dwa collection and i would really like top breed my WDB


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im based in Somerset, I sent you a PM mate.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

have not handled them yet but have been in the same room with a few different cobras when they have been out of there viv's and i will defo get ophiophagus hannah but that will be much much later. they are such a stunning and intelligent snake you can't help but be drawn to them


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

Personally I think it would be crazy to get a cobra, a bit unrealistic and without proper experience in handling it would be a decision made to hastily.

post me your funeral info I will try and make it 

(with that said i do intend to get one haha)
Amazing, cobras are.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

uumm What can I say 

I have 
1-2 wdb 3 footish
1-1 long nose vipers 20 inch ish
0-1 copper head 2 foot ish
0-0-1 albino cobra 4 foot ish

Now I don't want to be rude here and I don't want to sound rude here Now if you look at my list of dwa it is almost mirror image of what you have or want

I did do my home work on the cobra people say that they are quick people say that they can think but please don't under estimate this what I did not realize when people say quick they mean to say don't blink it can move across a 6 foot viv quicker than linford :censor: ing Cristy and the little f:censor:ers are band from mastermind for winning all the time
I don't know if a study has ever been done on these things to see if they can read ya mind as they seem to know I'm going to do something before I do......if you are serious about getting one find people who has them and go and learn...All the best: victory: ( then i might do ya a trade :lol2: )


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

handling experience of the EXACT speices you want to keep. Don't go handling a naja naja and buy a Naja pallida for example.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I like this Topic:lol2:

Si once again you beat me to the punch with the mentor. You definitely need to get some hands on with someone that has some experience.

I don't think a neonate cobra is the best way to go due to the small size makes them alto harder to work with. I would recommend something in the 30 inch range to start possibly a yearling they will hook better and a little easier to read. 

As far as working with the exact species you plan to get that is not really necessary obviously pallida and a kaouthia are not really on the same page due to the spitting thing but for the most part the non spitting cobras tend to react and act the same. So if you get some experience with a Kaouthia and you want and Indian that is not that far of a stretch. 

Different snakes of the same species tend to act different example I have 2.2 Naja kaouthia and a 1.1 Formosa that are considered Kaouthia as well. Now out of 6 snakes 1 is a complete Freak and I have in turn stated using a trap box with this guy just a safer way to go with this particular snake. The other 5 are completely different they are more laid back as far as cobras go and not that bad to work with. Guess what I'm trying to say is every snake has a different personality.

Cobras are not all that hard to work with once you get the mentoring thing under wraps and some exsperience but to go it alone you might find yourself overwhelmed.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

cheers for all your help guys, been really helpfull. i think i will leave it a while and get some experience of handling cobras and more dwa.
many thanks craig


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Where abouts are you Craig? We keep a number of different types of cobra, from placid to real head bangers! Maybe have a word with my other half, he's an excellent handler and cobra's are definately his forte.


----------



## craig8989 (Apr 23, 2008)

im in sussex just west of brighton


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh ... miles away, we're in shropshire, just North of Birmingham!


----------

